# Penn Metal Senator 113



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone ever use one of the Metal Senators ?

I saw them on clearance on the web for $119.00 delivered and was going to order one

the reg price is $229.00


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

There fine but price sounds high. is that a red or black one? Some of the walmarts were closing them out awhile back


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

it's the new aluminum model with differant drag, bearings and shaft


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Helluva deal on a great reel.


----------

